# I need prop ideas for a Haunted Asylum.



## Jordan102197 (May 28, 2012)

I'm doing my home haunt this year, for the second year, and the theme is a Haunted Asylum. I have 4 out of the 5 rooms planned out.
Room 1: The Waiting Room (someone will be hiding under a desk, we'll have a TV playing static, chairs, etc.)
Room 2: Undecided
Room 3: Maze Room (We'll have evil patients in there, it will be a large pallet maze covered with black plastic and will have strobes, some of the walls will be fake and people can pop through.
Room 4: The Butcher Shop (My Shed) A mini-maze in my shed.
Room 5: The "Warden's Office" where we have the director of the asylum (whom we refer to as "The Warden" dead at his desk. It will be designed to look like an office. As the guests are looking and walking towards the desk, I will come from behind them with a chainsaw and chase them out of the haunt.

I need prop ideas, please! I don't have a clue what to put in most of the rooms, and I need an idea for my second room.
Thanks!
-Jordan


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at joker's thread here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23340&highlight=asylum

He's done an asylum haunt that should have a lot of ideas you can borrow


----------



## Jordan102197 (May 28, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Take a look at joker's thread here:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23340&highlight=asylum
> 
> He's done an asylum haunt that should have a lot of ideas you can borrow


Thanks! I've actually decided on for the second room, doing a morgue with hanging bodybags that you have to navigate through. Do you have any ideas on props?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Let's start with the easiest one - the butcher shop. Hang bloody body parts from hooks on the ceiling or walls; put brains, eyeballs, and intestines in large jars; have a sign with prices per pound for said body parts; slap some bloody hand and foot prints liberally throughout; throw in a few maggot infested slabs of unidentifiable meat, and you should be good to go


----------



## Jordan102197 (May 28, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Let's start with the easiest one - the butcher shop. Hang bloody body parts from hooks on the ceiling or walls; put brains, eyeballs, and intestines in large jars; have a sign with prices per pound for said body parts; slap some bloody hand and foot prints liberally throughout; throw in a few maggot infested slabs of unidentifiable meat, and you should be good to go


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Watch the movie "House on Haunted Hill" the 90s version


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Have splattered blood around the room for the warden's office, and have the skeletal remains of the now dead warden and the desk he/she is sitting behind covered with spider webs, maybe framed pictures of "Patients of the Month" lining the walls with photos of some really wild looking people, or maybe have them as photos of bodies in various stages of decomposition. I'd also label the meat locker scene with signs for the "Asylum Meat Company" to help tie it into the rest of the haunt. I know the chainsaw may be good for the scare factor but how it ties in to the theme is kind of lost on me. The problem with chainsaws is that the sound carries, so once you've used it, everyone else in the block knows it's coming, not to mention the fumes and all.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Watch wrong turn 4


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something off the top of my head for the waiting room - magazines. All doctors' offices have them, but you'll want to make them a bit unsettling. For example, have pages torn out and lying on the floor or pinned to the walls with large cryptic symbols scrawled on them with a thick black or red marker. Ads with people in them could have all the heads/faces torn out. All the magazines should be tattered/dirty/well worn and definitely not stacked neatly.

Some waiting rooms have water coolers in them, and that could be made creepy with dirty hand prints on the bottle and dispenser. The water itself could be dyed with a little food coloring to give it a cloudy appearance.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For the doctors office: Maybe some floating fingers and eyeballs in the water cooler. Possibly some bloody water in the cooler bottle too?

Maybe have some straight jackets that have been torn apart, like the former wearers either escaped, or were victims themselves.

For the magazines, maybe some fake covers relating to the undead, monsters, etc.
"No Time", "Better Crypts & Mausoleums", etc. People won't actually get a chance to read them so all you have to do is create the covers and staple or tape them onto existing magazines.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

SOUND - maybe you could have some childhood songs playing a little slower than normal (eg. The Itsy Bitsy Spider, etc...). I have always envisioned an asylum to have noises like distant sounding door slams, banging on metal, light moans, screams, etc..


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Somewhere in there you ought to have a bed sheet noose, crappy painting of something horrific, an old wheelchair, walker or something of the like. Table with restraints similar to the lethal injection table. Anything you'd find in a doctors office


----------



## Jordan102197 (May 28, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> Have splattered blood around the room for the warden's office, and have the skeletal remains of the now dead warden and the desk he/she is sitting behind covered with spider webs, maybe framed pictures of "Patients of the Month" lining the walls with photos of some really wild looking people, or maybe have them as photos of bodies in various stages of decomposition. I'd also label the meat locker scene with signs for the "Asylum Meat Company" to help tie it into the rest of the haunt. I know the chainsaw may be good for the scare factor but how it ties in to the theme is kind of lost on me. The problem with chainsaws is that the sound carries, so once you've used it, everyone else in the block knows it's coming, not to mention the fumes and all.


The story behind the chainsaw in the Warden's Office is that a prisoner who I am playing escaped and killed the Warden using that chainsaw.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Everyone hates chainsaws. If anyone asks, the patients took it from the maintenance shed. Simple solution to the question "how does it fit in?"


----------

